# Galen's Race



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

This race was held at Double H Speedway in Flora, IL.

Thanks to Galen, Herb, and Randy for their southern hospitality.

IROC Indy
1st - Travis - 111/1
2nd - Wayne - 109/8
3rd - Danger - 108/25
4th - Rosy - 108/15
5th - Super G - 107/5
6th - P. J. - 107/4
7th - Sabo - 106/33
8th - Jeff S. - 106/29
9th - Herb - 106/9
10th - Micheal - 105/25
11th - T-jet - 105/1
12th - Mark B. - 99/20
13th - Bill - 95/6

Skinny Fray
1st - Herb - 65/15
2nd - Super G - 64/34
3rd - Travis - 63/32
4th - Wayne - 62/41
5th - Sabo - 60/7
6th - Danger - 58/14
7th - Rosy - 56/19
8th - Micheal - 56/16
9th - Jeff S. - 55/55
10th - Mark B. - 54/41
11th - T-jet - 54/8
12th - P. J. - 53/54
13th - Bill - 46/6

Fray
1st - Wayne - 73/9
2nd - Travis - 69/20
3rd - Herb - 68/6
4th - Super G - 67/20
5th - Danger - 66/43
6th - T-jet - 66/14
7th - Sabo - 64/25
8th - Jeff S. - 63/56
9th - Rosy - 63/26
10th - P. J. - 63/6
11th - Micheal - 59/12
12th - Mark B. - 57/32
13th - Bill - 50/47


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, a race in my neighborhood and this is the first I heard of it...


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Sorry LeeRoy98.

We have had other races down there in Flora and it is the same people every time from down there. Galen has a great track and location - let alone there is another track in Flora that we may be racing at also.


----------

